# WKC - anyone going?



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone going to WKC? We're going to be there on Saturday. It's the pups' first show - they're 6 months old today (  where _does_ the time go to?) so they are going to be very minor puppies indeed - but their Uncle Quinny will be there to show them the ropes


----------



## lillymai08 (Oct 25, 2008)

good luck with the new pup val i am there on sunday with my shibas this year and a friends bulldog i handle and jess is in handling with an akita so it will be good fun.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck hun - and good luck to Jess in the handling too :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

ooh, good luck with the pups!! My pups just missed this one, they turn 6 months next week, so first outing is the SKC, lol!


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Good luck  I decided not to do any breed shows this year but will be going to WKC on Sunday to compete in the agility.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, not too bad a day today!

The pupsters seemed to really enjoy their day out - bomb-proof Leon came 4th in MPD, and scaredy-cat Xia came fifth in MPB - not bad considering they're only 6 months and three days, bless 'em! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Quinny didn't do anything in either the breed or the stakes, but did get a 4th with Emma in the handling.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

One of mine placed, but to be honest was a waste of time. It was universally agreed to be the worst and most incompetent judging the breed has ever seen.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Well, not too bad a day today!
> 
> The pupsters seemed to really enjoy their day out - bomb-proof Leon came 4th in MPD, and scaredy-cat Xia came fifth in MPB - not bad considering they're only 6 months and three days, bless 'em! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> Quinny didn't do anything in either the breed or the stakes, but did get a 4th with Emma in the handling.


Great news! Glad ya pups enjoyed themselves - thats the most important thing when starting a youngster out isnt it?? I'm getting the 'nervous mommy' syndrome already for next Saturday, lol!



Snoringbear said:


> One of mine placed, but to be honest was a waste of time. It was universally agreed to be the worst and most incompetent judging the breed has ever seen.


Aww, what a shame!!! Had you travelled far??

My friend had a fabby day with the rotts, her male winnign the RDCC and a bitch out her other Ch male won the BCC, her 2nd, so a fab day all round for her - we are going to have celebrations at SKC next weekend!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I travelled about two and a half hours. Some people had come from the north east of England. Her basic technique was basically place in the order people had entered the ring with the exception of maybe moving one up from further back.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> I travelled about two and a half hours. Some people had come from the north east of England. Her basic technique was basically place in the order people had entered the ring with the exception of maybe moving one up from further back.


Oops!! Thatsdoesnt sound good at all!!! I wouldnt be happy if I'd travelled from oop here either!  Its so bloody annoying when this happens, and I dunno about your breed, but we seem to get a run of crap judges :cursing:

So I guess that'll be one judge getting a black mark in ya little black book then!! :wink:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Snoringbear said:


> One of mine placed, but to be honest was a waste of time. It was universally agreed to be the worst and most incompetent judging the breed has ever seen.


It's absolutely sickening when that happens - and funnily enough it happened to us earlier this year at the same venue. It was the judge's last appointment before retiring - and if it hadn't been, the KC would have received so many complaints that this person would never have judged again. The border collie folk don't take any prisoners - as Andrew Brace found out the other year at Blackpool!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Great news! Glad ya pups enjoyed themselves - thats the most important thing when starting a youngster out isnt it?? I'm getting the 'nervous mommy' syndrome already for next Saturday, lol!


Yeah, we wanted to make it a fun day for them. Everyone made a big fuss of them and they were absolutely loving it! I know what you mean about nervous mummy - I couldn't eat my bacon buttie until after they had been in the ring!



Ceearott said:


> My friend had a fabby day with the rotts, her male winnign the RDCC and a bitch out her other Ch male won the BCC, her 2nd, so a fab day all round for her - we are going to have celebrations at SKC next weekend!


Well done to your mate! Hope you have a great time at SKC and that your pupsters enjoy their first show :thumbup:


----------



## lillymai08 (Oct 25, 2008)

had a great day at wkc 1st in japanese shiba inu pg and my niece jess 3rd in 17-24 handling


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

lillymai08 said:


> had a great day at wkc 1st in japanese shiba inu pg and my niece jess 3rd in 17-24 handling


Well done both of you! :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well i was gutted not to go to WKC. on the previous Monday Dexter cut a pad badly and was still limping a week later. Hopefully he'll be ok for the club show this Sunday.
well done all who did go,


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Poor Dexter  Hope is is better soon.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Poor Dexter  Hope is is better soon.


thanks. was gutted as he'd won his class at paignton ..........................well done on your pups and their first outing


----------

